# Help needed near Tyler, TX



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm getting established on a new farm and I have more than I can say grace over. I'm in need of a general helper. I'm currently planting an orchard and preparing a new garden. Need wood split and stacked. Brush piled, fence lines cleared. Bee equipment assembly and painting. An interest in bees would be a definite plus! 

Mostly I need someone to assist me. So you don't necessarily need to know how to do a lot of stuff, but must be willing to learn and work. Hours are pretty flexible. Contact me via pm if interested.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

You're going to have to worry about feral hogs in that area. My family is in Tyler. I'm unfortunately living in Kansas.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes. I have feral hogs. All of this end of Texas has feral hogs.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd be willing to be your hog extermination service if you wanna buy my plane ticket


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> I'd be willing to be your hog extermination service if you wanna buy my plane ticket


LOL...you and a few hundred thousand other folks. The minute I mention to someone(that I don't even know!) that I have a farm, their first question is...can I go hog hunting?! It is dang near a full time job keeping trespassers run off.

If I can find reliable farm help they would get the added benefit of hog hunting privileges :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

TxMex said:


> LOL...you and a few hundred thousand other folks. The minute I mention to someone(that I don't even know!) that I have a farm, their first question is...can I go hog hunting?! It is dang near a full time job keeping trespassers run off.
> 
> If I can find reliable farm help they would get the added benefit of hog hunting privileges :thumb:


Wasn't it you that said hogs were tearing up your property ? If so I don't understand why you won't let some local respectable hunters thin them out .


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Like most of Texas, probably very few respectable LOCAL hunters who have the time (it ain't that easy) and inclination to hunt hard enough to thin out and run off enough to help...


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes that is the case Arcticow. There is also the liability issue. While the feral hogs tearing up my pastures is bad....being sued is worse.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Most hog hunters who are ethical hunters will be willing to sign papers stating owner isn't liable for any injuries that the hunters may get on the property. I promise you the % of hog hunters will sign the papers. I have never had to sign papers because I know that hunting hogs with dogs (which is my specialty) can end up bad. Also trapping hogs only gets the young and the stupid ones. Hog dogs get the smart and the really aggressive mature hogs..boars especially. Almost everyone in my immediate family lives in Tyler so I go there maybe 1-4 times a year. This coming March, I will be at a hog dog baying/hog hunting festival in Gatesville, TX. I'm planning to enter my catahoula in it. In this picture, he won 3rd place in a hog baying in Missouri. He's the blue merle catahoula in the back of the hog.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Doesn't look like your dog has a vest on.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Doesn't need one. He's not slow or catchy like the plott hound is on the left. That particular dog..the plott is over 8 years old and has been gutted twice..and has been put back together countless times. Age is catching up to him now. Dogs start slowing down around 7 or 8. Besides in hot weather, vests do cause heat stroke. That was taken in Missouri when it was not extremely hot.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Night time bay practice before going on a hunt.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

did you ever contat ag dept at high school or put up flier in feed stores? NOt tryin to start any ruckus on here, but IF I needed labor around here, and had the money to pay, I could drive up to town across the street from the post office and drop the tail gate and have a load of workers before I could shut the tail gate back up. Don't know enough Spanish to communicate clearly though, so would have to have one English speaker in the bunch. Those men are hard workers, have seen them working on other places, but I'm leery of the repercussions of hiring them myself.
Ed


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

TxMex said:


> LOL...you and a few hundred thousand other folks. The minute I mention to someone(that I don't even know!) that I have a farm, their first question is...can I go hog hunting?! It is dang near a full time job keeping trespassers run off.
> 
> If I can find reliable farm help they would get the added benefit of hog hunting privileges :thumb:


Maybe I need to put new tires on the pickup. Do they have vehicle inspections in Texas? I'd have probably dropped in on Fowler but I don't think she'd appreciate me using her goats or was it sheep for target practice. Hogs though ...


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

Darren said:


> Maybe I need to put new tires on the pickup. Do they have vehicle inspections in Texas? I'd have probably dropped in on Fowler but I don't think she'd appreciate me using her goats or was it sheep for target practice. Hogs though ...


Yes there is state inspection in texas for car registered in texas â¦. not sure what they are inspecting for though my beat up/not maintained commuter car always pass with flying color ...


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd not ever run a dog against hogs without a vest. It's your responsibility to make sure they don't get heat stroke. 

How in the heck did this turn into a thread about hog hunting?!! I am not looking for someone to hunt hogs! I need a ranch hand. Preferably one that is interested in bees as well.


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

Try the 4H. The auction barn here hires 4H hs kids to work all the time. 


Feral hogs are wonderful. I fed my herd and had pork on tap until my neighbor saw them in my woods and decided to help themselves to my herd. Now I have to get more and start over. They till a garden SO wonderfully!!!!


----------

